# Does martial arts feature in your dreams?



## whitebeltforever

I have this recurring dream and have had it for as long as i can remember. it's always the same theme of someone trying to do harm to me or my loved ones, and i can't punch or kick because when i try my arms and legs turn to jelly... i am completely powerless and helpless and then i wake up feeling anxiety and extreme frustration. no matter how i try, every time i dream of this theme i become powerless to fight back. i have only been taking karate classes for nearly 2 months. 
2 nights ago i had a dream that had the same theme, but when i punched and kicked in self defense, i did so with as much strength as i can in real life. i woke up feeling relieved...

i think martial arts is so healing on so many levels. it's starting to get into my cell memory i think, because the dream was very significant in my life. i thought i'd share this with you, and see if anyone else has martial arts featured dreams? if so, what happens in the dream? what are you doing? how do you usually feel? how does the dream get resolved, or how does it end? is there recurring themes? and anything else you'd like to share would be a great read or me! 

Thanks for listening! ^_^


----------



## Transk53

whitebeltforever said:


> I have this recurring dream and have had it for as long as i can remember. it's always the same theme of someone trying to do harm to me or my loved ones, and i can't punch or kick because when i try my arms and legs turn to jelly... i am completely powerless and helpless and then i wake up feeling anxiety and extreme frustration. no matter how i try, every time i dream of this theme i become powerless to fight back. i have only been taking karate classes for nearly 2 months.
> 2 nights ago i had a dream that had the same theme, but when i punched and kicked in self defense, i did so with as much strength as i can in real life. i woke up feeling relieved...
> 
> i think martial arts is so healing on so many levels. it's starting to get into my cell memory i think, because the dream was very significant in my life. i thought i'd share this with you, and see if anyone else has martial arts featured dreams? if so, what happens in the dream? what are you doing? how do you usually feel? how does the dream get resolved, or how does it end? is there recurring themes? and anything else you'd like to share would be a great read or me!
> 
> Thanks for listening! ^_^



Close too, but different scenario. I kept finding myself having to escape another person. Still have no idea what for or even who it could have possibly been. I do remember from what I wrote down, I kept trying to crest this hill. Like yourself kind of, my legs just would not carry me at speed and I felt like I was walking through invisible water. The last occasion running past the same area, there was a motor bike there. So I just nicked it and manged to crest the hill and escape. I believe the trigger was a certain computer game that I used to play back in the day. Some of the imagery fitted however tenuous.


----------



## donald1

im not a phsycologist or whatever ologist person its called but im going to throw a wild guess and assume that is what you think would happen in a real situation. something that would help, lots of confidene! can never have too much confidence 

no... either i dont have dreams or my dreams are always about sleeping... or i forget them


----------



## Transk53

donald1 said:


> im not a phsycologist or whatever ologist person its called but im going to throw a wild guess and assume that is what you think would happen in a real situation. something that would help, lots of confidene! can never have too much confidence
> 
> no... either i dont have dreams or my dreams are always about sleeping... or i forget them



Maybe, but too much confidence can be very reckless. In a real situation and would have stood and fought this particular person. If it had been a computer game, the handlebar sub machine would have negated the need for the dream. Anyway the gist for me personally was like "it is better to be strong and fail, rather than be weak and succeed". A false outcome for sure, but then was it not said "there is no fate but what we make" Dreams can be enlightening and inspiring, but they can also be absolute nightmares.


----------



## Touch Of Death

This is dreams, right? So, lets dream that we can hit with incredible speed, and that it is our opponents that are still struggling to get out of their jackets!  Now, that would be a cool dream.


----------



## tshadowchaser

When I first studied I would often have dreams of my using my knowledge/skill in various ways.As time went by I stopped havering them as often.  Most of the time now I will fall asleep while going  over a form  in my mind and later that night I will dream about doing it.


----------



## RTKDCMB

I once dreamed that a farmer attacked me with a pitchfork and I just side stepped and hit him with a jumping hook kick and knocked him out. What can I say, I'm weird.


----------



## Transk53

Touch Of Death said:


> This is dreams, right? So, lets dream that we can hit with incredible speed, and that it is our opponents that are still struggling to get out of their jackets!  Now, that would be a cool dream.



Would this dream also involve puppies, Jedi and the good old nuke?


----------



## Transk53

tshadowchaser said:


> When I first studied I would often have dreams of my using my knowledge/skill in various ways.As time went by I stopped havering them as often.  Most of the time now I will fall asleep while going  over a form  in my mind and later that night I will dream about doing it.



I would love to be able to do that, but my dreams are always fragmented and don't seem to follow a coherent pattern. Weirdly I did arise this thinking about the DS9 episode "Honor among thieves" season 6. Watched it last night.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

I have dreamed about:

- There will be final exam next day but I haven't studied yet.
- It's toward the end of semester but there are classes that I have not even attended and I don't even know where the classroom is.
- Went back to work but told my manager that he hasn't paid me for the last several years yet (I have retired for 11 years).
- I can fly.
- ...

But when I dreamed about MA, I always have positive dream. In my MA dream, I always win and never lose.


----------



## Cirdan

The only real martial arts related dream I can remember is dreaming about getting punched pretty hard doing a drill with this guy who sometimes does not have too much control.. then a few days later it happens exactly as I dreamed. I must be an oracle or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (no injury, just saw some stars)

When in the army I had a recurring dream about getting horribly burned in combat. I was never deployed or saw any action, but at the time I was considering a military career and applied for an assignment in Iraq. It has since stopped, could be my subconcious feelings about civillian life being safer or something who knows


----------



## Transk53

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I have dreamed about:
> 
> - There will be final exam next day but I haven't studied yet.
> - It's toward the end of semester but there are classes that I have not even attended and I don't even know where the classroom is.
> - Went back to work but told my manager that he hasn't paid me for the last several years yet (I have retired for 11 years).
> - I can fly.
> - ...
> 
> But when I dreamed about MA, I always have positive dream. In my MA dream, I always win and never lose.



Whatever the dream for me, I always tend to lose. Usually hamstrung from something.


----------



## donald1

Cirdan said:


> The only real martial arts related dream I can remember is dreaming about getting punched pretty hard doing a drill with this guy who sometimes does not have too much control.. then a few days later it happens exactly as I dreamed. I must be an oracle or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no injury, just saw some stars)
> 
> When in the army I had a recurring dream about getting horribly burned in combat. I was never deployed or saw any action, but at the time I was considering a military career and applied for an assignment in Iraq. It has since stopped, could be my subconcious feelings about civillian life being safer or something who knows


dreams telling the future? sounds nice  would sure like my dreams to tell me what my math quiz grade will be monday... or atleast the answers for the quiz... or maybe what is going to  happen in sociology class 30 minutes from now... that would be nice


----------



## Transk53

donald1 said:


> or maybe what is going to happen in sociology class 30 minutes from now



In my day would have been a rap across the knuckles with a ruler. Not paying attention in class and all that


----------



## tshadowchaser

I will admit that for a couple of years early in my training I did have a recurring dream of stopping a bank robbery with my great skills.  Today I am thankful that back then I never had to do any such thing because I am sure that my dream abilities and my actual wakening ones where very distant from one another.


----------



## Transk53

tshadowchaser said:


> I will admit that for a couple of years early in my training I did have a recurring dream of stopping a bank robbery with my great skills.  Today I am thankful that back then I never had to do any such thing because I am sure that my dream abilities and my actual wakening ones where very distant from one another.



Sounds pretty intense. It somewhat surreal that dreams can suddenly disappear like that. Guess closure does not just have to be conscious thought.


----------



## RTKDCMB

Transk53 said:


> I would love to be able to do that, but my dreams are always fragmented and don't seem to follow a coherent pattern. Weirdly I did arise this thinking about the DS9 episode "Honor among thieves" season 6. Watched it last night.


I often have dreams that follow a storyline.


----------



## Transk53

RTKDCMB said:


> I often have dreams that follow a storyline.



Suppose really that I do have those as well. Always short and sweet though with happiness. Less so the longer, or at least more vivid.


----------



## Touch Of Death

What ever you do, don't use the restroom. It is all a mean trick.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang

tshadowchaser said:


> a couple of years early in my training I did have a recurring dream of stopping a bank robbery with my great skills.


I had similar dream like that.

There were 2 gang groups that were fighting against each other. I got involved. I told both groups that it's better for each group to select a fighter and fight against each other (I must got the idea from the movie "Troy"). I represented one gang group. After I had defeated the guy who represented the other gang group, the other gang group withdrew and the fight was over.

I had a funny dream the other night. I went to fight a Sanda/Shanshou tournament. The judge said I was too old to fight and I complained. After he let me to fight, I used my left low, right high, and right low, left high roundhouse kicks and defeated my opponent.


----------



## whitebeltforever

Last nite I dreamt about being in karate class!! Today went to karate class! Lol


----------



## seasoned

I love it when "good" dreams come true. Most of the time,  I don't even remember them though.


----------



## Transk53

whitebeltforever said:


> Last nite I dreamt about being in karate class!! Today went to karate class! Lol



Did you go through the sleep process by thinking about it?


----------



## whitebeltforever

Transk53 said:


> Did you go through the sleep process by thinking about it?


hihi! what do you mean please? you mean dream analysis or?


----------



## Transk53

whitebeltforever said:


> hihi! what do you mean please? you mean dream analysis or?



As you were first getting to sleep and lying down is what I mean. Like the drifting off to sleep process.


----------



## whitebeltforever

Transk53 said:


> As you were first getting to sleep and lying down is what I mean. Like the drifting off to sleep process.


do you mean did i think about karate class as i slept? sure i am certain that i did. but i also think about karate class almost every night before i go to a class and at least 2ce more when i dont have class. so that's at least 4 times a week, but i only dreamt about it that once


----------



## Spinedoc

I've had a recurring dream since I was 13. It doesn't happen every night or even every week. Nowadays, maybe once every month or two, but over the past 31 years it is always the same. It is always extremely vivid, the most vivid dream you can imagine. It basically starts with a battle at night. There is screaming in a language (I've since learned that it is Japanese, but did not know what it was when it first started) and there are flashes of light and cannon fire. I am running up some stairs with a katana in my hand and I am wearing a dark grey armor with helmet. Again….didn't know what it was at first, but after this happened about 8 times or so I looked it up, and it looks like typical samurai armor from old pictures I have seen…Anyway, I run up the stairs and it is dark. I turn and am engaged with someone, I slice downward and watch the person fall, however, I see something out of the corner of my right eye, as I turn there is a flash of silver heading at my throat. This is where the dream ends, and I wake up in a cold sweat. Sometimes just drenched…..I have no explanation. 31 years of the same dream visiting me. It is still just as vivid now as it was when I was 13.


----------



## whitebeltforever

Wow 





Spinedoc said:


> I've had a recurring dream since I was 13. It doesn't happen every night or even every week. Nowadays, maybe once every month or two, but over the past 31 years it is always the same. It is always extremely vivid, the most vivid dream you can imagine. It basically starts with a battle at night. There is screaming in a language (I've since learned that it is Japanese, but did not know what it was when it first started) and there are flashes of light and cannon fire. I am running up some stairs with a katana in my hand and I am wearing a dark grey armor with helmet. Again….didn't know what it was at first, but after this happened about 8 times or so I looked it up, and it looks like typical samurai armor from old pictures I have seen…Anyway, I run up the stairs and it is dark. I turn and am engaged with someone, I slice downward and watch the person fall, however, I see something out of the corner of my right eye, as I turn there is a flash of silver heading at my throat. This is where the dream ends, and I wake up in a cold sweat. Sometimes just drenched…..I have no explanation. 31 years of the same dream visiting me. It is still just as vivid now as it was when I was 13.


Wow that gave me chills... May b a past life...


----------



## Instructor

Is it possible to be so tired that when you sleep you don't dream?  Lately I just basically go thud and then wake up when the alarm goes off and it feels like hardly any time has passed.


----------



## Shai Hulud

Ever since finding out there are schools nearby that teach Preying Mantis Kung Fu, Xingyi Quan and Wing Chun, I've been dreaming about them a lot as of late. I've already paid the first two a visit, and I'm really considering a switch.


----------

